# Motorhome tyres.



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Which rating of tyres should i use.
Buzz came fitted with standard car tyres all round but the rears don't seem to cope with the weight, probably toomany beers in the fridge!! :lol: 

Should the tyres be re-inforced sidewall type, or even commercial rating to help this??

Need to know soonish as I'm getting some shiny new alloys!!!!

Cheers
Glenn


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Glenn
I would suggest you should fit commercial van tyres, seek advice from any good tyre supplier regarding load and rating.


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Cheers for that. Wheels should arrive tomorrow then i'll go and search for some.
Actually they'll probably be the same as the ones fitted to the Bedford Rascal!

Should've thought of that before!!!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening Glenn!

It would be better to fit commercial tyres to your van. They should be rated to be a little in excess of half the load rating of the heaviest axle, so that provided the vehicle is not overloaded the tyres will run within their limits.

For example, My "Nuevo" has a max load on the rear axle of 1750 kg. the Load Rating of my tyres was 104/102Q - taking the first figure (the second is for twin axles) that is a max loading of 900 kg. per tyre or 1800 kg on the axle. The Q is a speed ratting and equates to 99mph
The loading is also at a given pressure - in this case 65psi

the tyres on my van were 195/70 R15 C (I've recently changed them for heavier duty tyres as I want to up my MAM)
In this case 195 is the nominal width, 70 is the width/height (aspect) ratio. The "R" says it's Radial construction, 15 is the Wheel dia (in Inches) and "C" signifies it is a Commercial tyre.

For further info try this link:- http://www.tyretraders.com/index2.html?lmd=38504.688472

Hope this helps.


----------

